# Wine in MP Soap?



## dorkus619 (May 9, 2011)

I have done some research and I'm interested in using wine in making soaps. I know it can be done with cold-process, but I haven't yet ventured into that process since I'm still a n00b.  :wink: But has anyone tried using wine in their melt and pour soaps or have a recipe? I might experiment soon if I don't get any good responses. Thanks!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 9, 2011)

Seems like a waste to me....

If you do add wine to your M&P, just remember that you won't be able to use much more than 1 tbsp per pound of soap - otherwise, the consistency will change. It might change anyway, depending on how all the ingredients react (or get drunk!) Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## dorkus619 (May 14, 2011)

*Sober soap*

I was planning on heating the wine for a while to evaporate out the alcohol and excess liquid so that it's not as runny. I understand what you mean though about not being able to add much without messing up the consistency. Well I think I am going to try it today on 1 bar. Thanks for the input.

Anyone else have any ideas? recipes? advice? Thanks!


----------



## dorkus619 (May 16, 2011)

*Success*

Ok I boiled down some Pinot Grigio and put it in my clear glycerin M&P soap. I was afraid to add too much that it would affect the consistency too much but I also wanted there to be enough of the scent. I spent a minute researching what scents can be found in Pinot Grigio and I spent some time smelling and trying to pinpoint the individual aromas. I decided to add a little melon scent and ground clove to the soap.

The finished product looks good, lightly amber and the clove is pretty well incorporated throughout. It smells too much like melon and not enough like Pinot Grigio Wine though. I like the smell though, so I would say it was a success though not exactly what I was going for.

Next time I am going to boil the wine down longer so it's thicker and I can add more. Plus I am thinking of buying soap fragrances that are deliberately scented like wine. I think Blackberry Merlot might be my next attempt?

Also I am going to try to learn how to make cold process soaps soon and start a new adventure.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Sober soap*



			
				dorkus619 said:
			
		

> I was planning on heating the wine for a while to evaporate out the alcohol and excess liquid so that it's not as runny. I understand what you mean though about not being able to add much without messing up the consistency. Well I think I am going to try it today on 1 bar. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas? recipes? advice? Thanks!



Doing one bar at a time is (in a weird kinda way) really hard because everything you add will be in REALLY small quantity. For instance, you're not supposed to add more than 1Tbsp of liquid per pound of soap. I don't know how much your bar weighs but I bet it's a lot less than 1 pound...
Good luck!


----------

